# 91 Stanza - Running rich, surges at idle, need advice



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey guys! Noob here. I just bought a 91 Stanza that's been sitting for a few years and I have a few questions. When I first got it running, it would burn REALLY rich. So I changed out the coolant temperature sensor and now it's running not as rich, but still rich. And it surges at idle. If you give it gas and let off, it'll want to stall. Half the gas in the tank is old, but I filled it up with about 5 gallons of the new stuff, but I wouldn't think old gas would cause it to run rich (could be wrong though). I'm not able to drive it yet (no tags and it needs CV axles), so any advice on what sensors may be making it run rich? Or the surging idle? Or trying to stall if you tap the gas? Also, it hesitates just a bit when you give it gas, but not bad. BTW, it has 130k on it and it's a manual trans. Also, new plugs, wires, and distributor cap (haven't changed the rotor button, but it looked good). And I replaced several of the vacuum hoses and the fuel filter and new high pressure lines. Thanks in advance.

PapaCap

BTW-it runs perfect when it's cold. All the problems appear when it warms up. Thanks again.


----------

